# hamster breeders?



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a breeder in Northern Ireland (or Ireland i don't care!!) because i can't bear to get any more poor sickly hamsters from [email protected] but I still can't give up on owning them, I love them so much!!

I will go anywhere and everywhere in Ireland for a healthy happy dwarf hamster!
Did i forget to mention that i'm not that interested in syrians? sorry.

Yeah well I hope someone will be able to help!!
Thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

This any help?:
https://www.northernhamsterclub.co....eders-list&catid=8:hamster-breeding&Itemid=28


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> This any help?:
> https://www.northernhamsterclub.co....eders-list&catid=8:hamster-breeding&Itemid=28


sadly no, none of these breeders are in ireland thanks for trying though!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nyah626 said:


> sadly no, none of these breeders are in ireland thanks for trying though!


Sorry I was no help.

Hope you find a breeder, I'll keep a look out though.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

It is ok


----------

